# ak 47 <> hindu skunk <> white widow <> shiva skunk grow



## urkstar (Jun 28, 2008)

i picked up some clones from the blue sky club in oakland a few weeks back.  the shiva skunk and one of the ak 47s almost died the first day i got them and then my plants were infested with bugs until i got some mosquito dunk and burned their larvea to shreds.  the plants are doing really well and i topped my white widow and one of the ak 47s and now they are growin out of the black scar tissue cutting them left behind.  that was a relief because i thought they were gonna die.  im using general hydroponics nutrients, plants are in fox farms soil, i estimate their height at around 10-12 inches each.  im using flourescents now and spraying them with co2, lighting candles for co2, got a fan on them most of the time.. overall they are doin really well and i think they will be ready for flowering in about 10 more days.  the bottom picture is the ak 47 that was topped and what the new growth looks like.  because it wasnt nearly as developed as the white widow the topping healed over twice as fast as the white widow.  the white widow has growth out of the topping but still not much.


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice urkstar,

They look brolic, nice and bushy too. Are you gonna flower under the flourescents or do you have an HPS?


----------



## urkstar (Jun 28, 2008)

hps.  i have a 250 watt or i might be movin them under my friends stronger hps light


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jun 28, 2008)

Good call brother, was hoping you wouldn't have to flower those beauties under flourescent. The HPS will make a world of difference. Good luck


----------



## stoner (Jun 28, 2008)

thse are looking really goood


----------



## bizerkleygrower (Jun 29, 2008)

:tokie::joint::bongin: nice job buddy, gonna be monsters.


----------

